# Charles Shield's Book of Common Prayer



## SeanAnderson (Oct 16, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with _The Book of Common Prayer, As Amended by the Westminster Divines A.D. 1661_?

https://play.google.com/books/reade...=frontcover&output=reader&hl=en_GB&pg=GBS.PP6

The title is a little misleading, since it is not actually produced by the Westminster Divines. However, it's a fascinating adaptation of the Book of Common Prayer with much explicitly episcopalian content removed. The Westminster Shorter Catechism is also included.

I was wondering if someone could enlighten me concerning its history. I know it was compiled by a man called Charles Shields, apparently based on exceptions and suggestions at the Savoy Conference, but I'm interested to know to what extent this is the case.

*Edit:* Is it possible to change thread titles? There's an apostrophe which shouldn't be there


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 16, 2014)

See this previous thread starting here and following.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/young-restless-liturgical-81951/index2.html#post1031961


----------



## yeutter (Oct 16, 2014)

One thing I found interesting about the Presbyterian Book of Common Prayer which was reprinted by the old Southern Church is that their was no alteration of the "Prayer of Humble Access." The Reformed Episcopal Church had a "Prayer of Humble Access," that was more Zwinglian friendly.


----------

